
The bot for playing music in chatting room - afancy
Bot for playing music: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.patreon.com&#x2F;himebot<p>I am a 14-year old student in grade 9. Since this year, I start to learn programing and have developed my first application, a bot for playing music in chatting room. This small application was written in Python programming language that I found easy to start with. The bot is deployed in the Google cloud.<p>There are still something for improvement. For example, it is a bit slow if many people are online. This might be the problem of the program written in Python. I am planning to rewrite the program in Java for my next step.<p>Hope you all like this bot, and give me comments. Thanks!<p>&#x2F;init0
======
brudgers
I'm curious how you found Hacker News.

